# Cherry Shrimp gone in to hiding



## Dan Walter (8 May 2009)

Hi all,

I've got 7 Cherry shrimp in my tank that were all happy and used to roam the tank freely until I added 6 Serpae Tetra's.  Since then the shrimp are all hiding and I hardly see them any more!?!?  There is one brave one that ventures out now and again but most of the ones I can see are tucked away in nooks and crannies in and around the rocks I have in the tank. 

Is this normal?!? have anyones elses inverts gone in to hiding? 

Cheers

Dan


----------



## gratts (8 May 2009)

You'd probably go into hiding yourself if a large predator started prowling the streets!


----------



## aquaticmaniac (8 May 2009)

I think I'd hide if a gang of badly tempered fish stared hungrily at me as well


----------



## Dan Walter (19 May 2009)

Cheers for the reply's people, i had forgotten i posted in here! 

My shrimp have all come out of hiding now and seem happy to hop around the tank again.  Also spotted a few youngsters in the tank and one carrying eggs.  Im guessing that the Serpae's spooked the shrimp but have calmed down since being intruduced.. Who knows?!? 

Cheers again

Dan


----------



## Steve Smith (19 May 2009)

Could also be that they shed at the same time too.  When they shed they tend to hide for a good few days as they're shell is quite soft initially.


----------



## Neo_ad (20 May 2009)

I don't know how true this is but I did read somewhere that Cherry Shrimp tend to hide when in low numbers the more of them you have the more safer they feel so tend to come out more.

When I added 10 I never saw them hardly, I added another 10 now I see all 20 quite often. Strength in numbers I guess


----------



## Dan Walter (20 May 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Could also be that they shed at the same time too.  When they shed they tend to hide for a good few days as they're shell is quite soft initially.


Good call Steve, my wife did say she saw something odd happening to one of the shrimps... She said it looked like one of them was being eaten!  



			
				Neo_ad said:
			
		

> I don't know how true this is but I did read somewhere that Cherry Shrimp tend to hide when in low numbers the more of them you have the more safer they feel so tend to come out more.
> When I added 10 I never saw them hardly, I added another 10 now I see all 20 quite often. Strength in numbers I guess



My shrimp do tend to stick together since adding the fish.. always in pairs or more.  You mess with me you mess with my family!


----------



## TLH (20 May 2009)

I have over 40 but don't see more than 10 at a time until today when I did my waterchange. I think they like it when the water is more still because they ALL came out to play. I didn't think I had that many but when you see them all together like that it's quite creepy. Now the flow is back they've taken to hiding in the plants again.


----------

